# Arm smashing/banging



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

DH is making me ask. DS is 5 months today. For the last week he's been banging his straight arm up and down repeatedly. He frequently wacks himself in the head and then in the leg. It is predominantly on the right side, but I also think he's showing signs of right handedness.

As far as I remember, babies just like to bang thing, but is this a normal development?


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

All of my kids have done this, and my now 13 week old is doing right now! Sometimes I think he is going to give himself a black eye from hitting it so much. I think this is just them moving, they have gross motor skills but not the fine ones yet and just can't control very well.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

I am *not* saying this is your case, but anecdotally my now nine month old has done this since about two months old. She also kicks her leg when falling asleep; for her it's related to her reflux/being in pain, and her SID issues.


----------



## Elismum (May 2, 2008)

My LO does this a lot too. Especially when nursing. That top arm just bangs about. I think it's pretty cute.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

dd1 did this and now my almost 5 mo dd2 does it too.

she mostly does it with a huge grin on her face too


----------



## Rin (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine did it too! I just finally ended up sticking a lightweight blankie or cloth diaper in his hand and it sort of 'softened' the blows when he was wacking himself. 'lstely the wacking has developed into moer of a gentle wave, and he likes to have something in his hand while it happens.







Adorable!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think they are just practicing and building coordination. My theory is that it's the brain sorting out where the signals need to go. I can actually see ds2 go through the stages.. he sees an object, starts flailing arms and legs, then it's just his arms slamming up and down, then one arm, then he's able to focus on the object and grab it.

Both my kids have done it. (DS1 used to scratch my chest while nursing, and it almost drove me cuckoo.)


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

My LO did it around that age as well, mostly when nursing or while going to sleep. She mostly did it with her left arm, and I'm wondering if she'll be left hand dominant. It's been a couple of months now since she did it last. No more flapping now that she's more coordinated.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elismum* 
My LO does this a lot too. Especially when nursing. That top arm just bangs about. I think it's pretty cute.

this is what my 5m old is doing too. its so cute


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay so I guess it is pretty normal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
I am *not* saying this is your case, but anecdotally my now nine month old has done this since about two months old. She also kicks her leg when falling asleep; for her it's related to her reflux/being in pain, and her SID issues.

Thanks for pointing this out! I don't think his is related to discomfort at all, but I appreciate the suggestion

I don't know why this development got DH so worried. I do like the suggestion of giving him something to hang on to so he doesn't bop himself so hard. He loves waving things around!


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

You could do what I did and get the little guy a tambourine.







My little man is nearing 7 months and still does it, especially when he sees something really exciting.


----------

